# Gas Stove in Electric House?



## AandPDan (Mar 27, 2011)

You likely can't keep the propane tank on the porch but a 100lb bottle can sit next to the house. 

This should give you an idea as to where it can go: http://www.propane101.com/images/propane-tank-distances.gif

Check with a local propane supplier.


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

make sure the HOA allows for that, an external propane tank, as well. 

last thing you'd need/like is to get all "gassed up", only to get a letter from them saying get rid of it, or else....


----------



## TJSocal (Dec 29, 2013)

AandPDan said:


> You likely can't keep the propane tank on the porch but a 100lb bottle can sit next to the house.
> 
> This should give you an idea as to where it can go: http://www.propane101.com/images/propane-tank-distances.gif
> 
> Check with a local propane supplier.


Yeah, when I say "porch" I mean an open patio between the unit and detached garage. Fences on either side but no roof, so I think it would qualify as "outdoors". But it is fairly small and the AC compressor is out there so it might be hard to get 10 feet separation.

I'm also thinking about asking around with some local real estate people who specialize in my community, to see if they've ever seen it done.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

TJSocal said:


> I live in a townhome community that is all electric, no gas service to the entire neighborhood. I'm wondering if it would be feasible to put in a gas stove supplied by something like a 25 gallon propane tank on the back porch.
> 
> Thoughts?


A 25 (20) pound tank isn't going to get you too far.
If you're serious about this then I would do at least a 100 pound tank with a 20 pound back up because you will ALWAYS run out right in the middle of a meal.
I would also consider just a gas cook top and remain electric with the oven. Electric ovens work better and you won't have to keep checking the gas while doing an expensive roast.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Bob Sanders said:


> A 25 (20) pound tank isn't going to get you too far.
> If you're serious about this then I would do at least a 100 pound tank with a 20 pound back up because you will ALWAYS run out right in the middle of a meal.
> I would also consider just a gas cook top and remain electric with the oven. Electric ovens work better and you won't have to keep checking the gas while doing an expensive roast.


Never had any issue when doing a roast in a gas oven, nor did my grandmother.

I would rather have gas over electric.

As for the OP, if all Electric, go with a Convection Electric oven. Not worth the hassle or possible Fire Marshall having an issue with that tank against the house.


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

Investigate induction cooking. It's as responsive as gas. It's a lot cheaper to be sure all of your pans are magnetic than to have to try to wiggle around getting propane.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Let's see... All electric neighborhood and the Op's ID is tjSOCAL.

Why am I picturing earthquakes?


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

gregzoll said:


> Never had any issue when doing a roast in a gas oven, nor did my grandmother.
> 
> I would rather have gas over electric.


LOL.
The gas vs electric oven debate has raged for years, but the fact is that many cooks who believe strongly in gas cooktops, believe just as strongly in electric ovens (convection cooking in particular) As a result what you will now see in many appliance stores selling dual fuel machines.... gas for the top and electric for the bottom.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Live_Oak said:


> Investigate induction cooking. It's as responsive as gas. It's a lot cheaper to be sure all of your pans are magnetic than to have to try to wiggle around getting propane.


I'm not at all sold on the idea of induction. You need the right cooking utensils and if you don't have them then you'll end up restocking you entire kitchen with new utensils. An ordinary aluminum frying pan for example won't work and if you really want to use it then you have to use an "interface disk" which essentially turns your expensive induction stove.... into a normal one.

Induction elements are also (at this point in time) quite a bit more to repair/replace


----------

